# Sugar cravings in 2ww??!



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Ladies
I'm only 2dp5dt but today feel like all healthy eating plans from the last 6months have been ruined in one fell swoop today and now panicking a little!!
Not sure if it's because I've felt so run down since EC (7days ago) I think that's why I'm craving sugar fixes!!

Is this damaging in 2ww at all?? I know important to stay off caffeine which I'm so used to now I don't mind!

But I wonder the impact of sweet treats & chocolate!? Xx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hey *AC_Hopeful* congrats on being PUPO x
sorry but don't know the answer to amount of sugar you can/can't, should/shouldn't consume during 2ww but i have not cut down by much at all and i have a very sweet tooth.

i think that we should just take care of ourselves and eat everything in moderation - if you think about it ladies who conceive without the aid of fertility treatments continue without a care in the world.

i think everything is heightened for us ladies so it is natural to worry about every little thing - i think its the only way we can get some sort of control back in this process.

good luck xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Bk2013 thanks for your reply xx 
Very sensible words! I really panicked yesterday... I think after months of eating so healthily and doing really well on my Slimming World plan I well and truly fell off the wagon! Lol.
Today's a new day etc xxx


----------

